# Polk MM2124DVC VS. RE SE15



## pimp-150 (Apr 9, 2009)

I currently have one se15 in a 4cf vented box. I'm thinking of switching to four Polk MM2124DVC's. Will the four twelves dwarf the 15 in spl and overall loudness? I'm wanting alot of bass for not that much money. Has anyone run four polks in an extended cab truck?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

4-12's have way more cone area than a 15, so yes it would be louder, by alot


----------



## pimp-150 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have an enclosure I'm thinking of using that is 1.46cf per chamber and the polks are recommended for .88cf. Will my enclosure work or will there be a huge difference in sound?


----------

